# Pimg earns her United Junior Jumper title- Dock Diving



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There are very few Splash Dogs or Ultimate Air Dogs left this year that are even remotely close to my house. And since the points for titles reset each year, I really wanted to make this event today to try to wrap up Pimg's last two jumps needed for her UJJ. I'm very happy to say that the event was very successful for us!

- Earned her UJJ title
- Up'ed her personal best jump from 11'4" to *13'4"*
- Placed fourth place in her division for the event
- Had a great time!

Enjoy




(Hopefully youtube doesn't mute the audio because I tried to synchronize it)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job! Congrats to you and Pimg! Looked like an awesome time.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good job, Pimg! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That was really, really neat. Great job training her, you are working so much with her and it shows. 
Congratulations! 13'4" is impressive!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome! Congratulations


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Looks like so much fun. I wish we had some dock diving close to us.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love Pimg!! Good girl


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Looks like I need to get Max and Tim signed up to join in the fun!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

way to go


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

HUge Congrats!! Loved the video!!!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone- we sure had a good time! You should have seen the shock on my face when he announced 13' 4"... Awesome!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

:happyboogie::happyboogie:

Congratulations Pimg, and you too Willy!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yay, congrats!!


----------

